

What city does pg's Internet Connection show on Google Analytics? - badboyblue1

I was geeking out over a nice spike to our ycintro video which happened on Nov 3, but wondered how one would know it was pg (or crew) actually looking at the video.  So I pose this question, does anyone know which city pg's internet connection would appear on Google Analytics?
======
lazugod
The YCombinator office is in Mountain View.

~~~
badboyblue1
agreed, however, I'm sure like the rest of us, work manages to come home.

~~~
lazugod
Well, you could email the YC crew asking for their personal addresses... or
you could ask them if they were watching your video.

